# Raw diet for EPI dog



## Kelli Black (Mar 28, 2009)

My 12mo old GSd may have Excocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency due to a number of health issues he's been having lately, he's being tested this Tuesday to see if that's the case or if it's just a really stubborn upset stomach (or maybe internal parasites that got past the fecal check and deworming?#-o)

He's currently eating a high protein dry food, getting 6 cups a day spread out into 3 feedings and isn't gaining any weight at all. I've tried tossing in extra food, treats, etc. with no luck. He's an extremely active intact male but it's a bit concerning that I haven't been able to get any extra weight on him.

A few sites I read on EPI mention that a raw diet may help manage it better and I was wondering if there was anyone that feeds raw and may have a dog with this condition and can give some insight on how to balance out a raw diet for a dog with EPI or can point me in the right direction. I don't want to try and come up with something and get it wrong and make things worse for my dog. 

For now my fingers are crossed that it's something else and I have a few days before I know, but I figure it can't hurt to get some more info while I wait.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Other than the inability to gain weight, what other health problems. Also, is this the one that free ranges? As for parasites, Drontal Plus gets everything. If its the free ranging dog, I'd end that and control what he eats assuming he's parasite free and nothing else is at play. The other sites that you looked at, are they feeding raw along with a supplement like Viocase [enzyme replacement supplement], or just raw. Anyway, I'd wait until all the testing is in.

Terrasita


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If your dog ends up having EPI, you'll need to feed either an enzyme powder like Terrasita mentioned or raw pancreas. Pancreas is really pretty difficult to get from slaughterhouses these days, so you may want to look around your area for either local producers/hunters that may do their own butchering or inquire with a game processor as pretty much no one eats pancreas so it's not something they would normally save. Here's some info on enzyme powder and raw pancreas from a good source (also discusses testing for EPI):



> Most dogs and cats with EPI can be successfully treated by dietary supplementation with pancreatic enzymes. Powder is more effective than tablets, capsules, and especially enteric-coated products. Initially, 2 tsp/20 kg body wt should be given with each meal for dogs and 1 tsp/cat with each meal for cats. Oral bleeding has been reported in 3 of 25 dogs with EPI treated with pancreatic enzyme supplements; the bleeding stopped in all 3 dogs after a dose reduction. Moistening the food and pancreatic powder mix may also decrease the frequency of this side effect. When clinical signs have resolved, the amount of pancreatic enzymes given can be gradually decreased to the lowest effective dose, which may vary from animal to animal, and from batch to batch of the pancreatic supplement. Fresh pancreas may be a viable alternative to the use of powder; 1-3 oz (30-90 g) of raw chopped pancreas can replace 1 tsp of pancreatic extract. Because of a slight risk of transmission of Aujeszky’s disease from raw porcine pancreas, only raw bovine pancreas should be used. Raw pancreas can be kept frozen for several months without loss of enzymatic activity. Preincubation of the food with pancreatic enzymes or supplementation with bile salts is not necessary. Concurrent antacid therapy has little effect on overall digestive ability and is unnecessary in almost all EPI patients.


From: http://merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/23404.htm


----------



## Kelli Black (Mar 28, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Other than the inability to gain weight, what other health problems. Also, is this the one that free ranges? As for parasites, Drontal Plus gets everything. If its the free ranging dog, I'd end that and control what he eats assuming he's parasite free and nothing else is at play. The other sites that you looked at, are they feeding raw along with a supplement like Viocase [enzyme replacement supplement], or just raw. Anyway, I'd wait until all the testing is in.
> 
> Terrasita


He's been having diarrhea that originallly started when I had to board him for a week. We ran fecals, dewormed anyway, and he's on Interceptor year round. We had him on Metronidazole, proviable, and another medication that I can't remember the name of at the moment and nothing helped.

He's not the free ranging dog, I take him out in the woods a couple times a week but I have yet to see him eat anything out there.


----------

